# whats going on



## e p (Jan 29, 2006)

hows it going everyone? This place seems like an excellent resource, and although Im not in any arts right now, I'm hoping to be in the near future. glad to be here.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome!

Do you have any particular interests (in terms of MA, I mean) or are you still trying to narrow it down?  Either way, there are a lot of great resources (people and information) on MT to help you choose.


----------



## e p (Jan 29, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> Do you have any particular interests (in terms of MA, I mean) or are you still trying to narrow it down? Either way, there are a lot of great resources (people and information) on MT to help you choose.



Well I really love the freedom that Capoeira presents, and will (hopefully) be taking that soon.

Other than that I don't really have any particular interests. I like arts that are more fluid (hence Capoeira). I have no interest in learning actual defenses (cept boxing) because I dont start fights and can diffuse them well enough, knock on wood. Hopefully I can learn more about some on here..

thanks for the welcome


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## e p (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Mike712 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to mt.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcomw and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please try a few classes.......Aloha


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2006)

WLelcome, and enjoy the forum.  You'll find a lot of useful info, and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

*Welcome!  *


----------



## green meanie (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cujo (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MTand good luck in your training!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, ep.  I hope you find what you're looking fo here


----------



## Gemini (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, EP! Good luck with your training!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to have you here EP 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!  I'm new here, too, but it looks like whatever it is that you are looking for, you can find here...even something that you may not know that you are looking for!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Sarah (Jan 30, 2006)

*waves*

Glad you could join us Eric


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi ep    :wavey:

Welcome to Martial Talk. Good luck in getting started in the arts. You will find lots of helpful people here. Happy Posting!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 31, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, what's up, ep?  Check out Muay Thai sometime.


----------

